# Pontiac GTO 1971 or 1970



## kustodian (Oct 13, 2009)

I want to buy this car, its advertised as a Pontiac GTO 1970. I am no Pontiac guru, but the bonet shape looks like a 1971 GTO, the engine however specified looks like a 1970 RAM AIR. Can anyone help me definitvely what it is. It is in Australian dollars so its about 20k U.S.

Thanks in advance

1970 PONTIAC GTO Private Cars For Sale in SA - carsales.com.au


----------



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

Definitely a '71-72 hood and nose on it. Hood looks very cheesy because of the missing grills. So it's either a 71/72 or it was repaired with 71/72 parts. I really hope it's my first guess, as no '70 deserves that.


----------



## kustodian (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for that, I thought so, So now I will need to check when the car was born / repairs mods etc. Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

Also, that's more like $16,800 in US dollars. Pretty good deal, even if it is a bastardized 1970 model. Seems more likely that it's a '71 though.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

it's a 71.probably a misprint or wrong title for wrong car,that happens if a seller has multiple listings of similar cars.also,the motor is painted the pontiac blue that they started in 71.


----------



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

71 for sure. The interior, the motor color, the front end. I wouldn't be too worried. 71's are great cars too.


----------



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

I notice no "GTO" on the driver door interior panel. Could it be a lemans cloned? That panel doen't look like what my 71 did, definitely has the seat cover that mine did. Have you seen up close?


----------



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

Ad says it's a 242 car, but it also says it's a '70. I'd want to see the American VIN plate.


----------



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

nope, no way that's a 70.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

he calls it a gto good looking? other wise looking like what. something fishy there. RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Ask for the VIN number, codes from the data plate, engine and transmission, if he can't provide that information it could be a scam. A few weeks ago there was a 65 advertised with pictures of the vin tag and data plate on E-bay, it had a Pontiac, MI 5N data plate and the VIN tag was for a car built in the Fremont, CA assemble plant.

Be careful,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The rear license plate frame says "1971 GTO". Maybe he listed the year wrong.


----------



## kustodian (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys are legends, I got a copy of the VIN plates and you guys are spot on its a 1971. Hey I like the 1971 I just wanted a 1970. Thanks for answering for a noob aussie. I have found a 1970 Pontiac GTO 455 with papers that will need some work so Im going to need you guys for help in future, thanks again.


2=Pontiac
42=GTO
37=2 door coupe
1=1971
P =Pontiac MI
1264487=production sequence number


----------

